# Question...Where is DMAD Reservoir???



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*-HELP!-* *-HELP!-* Looking through the 2011 guidebook I recently picked up...we stumble upon DMAD Reservoir on pages 40 & 41 talking about Crappie etc...I looked under bodies of water all starting with 'D' hoping DMAD was 'spelled' out and can't find DMAD Reservoir or even anything close to possibly being DMAD...I did a search on line in the Guidebook and again DMAD only shows up on pages 40 & 41...what does DMAD stand for...is this a typo...is there such a waterway???...haven't an Earthly clue on this one...:? :?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Delta. It is an impoundment on the Sevier River downstream of Yuba.
Google map Delta and look just North and East of the town along Rt 6 for it.

Do a search on BFT for tubedudes post about it this fall, there are pictures. According to him it was really drawn down.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Troll...just pulled out the Utah topo map and found it...interesting it doesn't show up in the guidebook under various waterway names...curious what DMAD stands for if anything...interesting indeed possibly something to put in a spinoff 'Utah Trivial Pursuit' board game...So our first thing learned for the 'new year' right on 1 Jan 2011...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

DMAD= *D*elta, *M*elville, *A*braham, and *D*eseret. These are the names of four irrigation companies who united on the project. The reservoir is also called Delta Reservoir.

I've fished it but have only caught carp and small white bass. I was always fishing for cats and never targeted the crappie. I've heard the crappie are few and far between, but have good size to them, if you can find them. The lake is very shallow and mostly turbid when I've been there. A neat place to play around at though.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

sawsman said:


> DMAD= *D*elta, *M*elville, *A*braham, and *D*eseret. These are the names of four irrigation companies who united on the project. The reservoir is also called Delta Reservoir.


Yep now that would be a great couple questions for a Utah Trivial Pursuit game...

Where is DMAD Reservoir and what does DMAD stand for???

And now I have the rest of the story on what DMAD stands for...thanks again Troll and especially sawsman...two things now learned...where is DMAD and yep it 'really' is an acronym...plus bonus a little history on the 'actual' name combination...WOW what else we've yet to learn and this is just 1 Jan 2011...boy this year is starting off great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You're welcome k2.

I stumbled on this place by accident while looking for new rabbit hunting areas one year. I didn't have my fishing gear the first time but made a few fishing trips back there after doing some research on the place. Like I said, lot's of carp and white bass. I don't think I'll fish it again.

It's a nice area along the river, but the locals like to shoot their guns around the place. We had a close call one day with some bullets. That sealed the deal for me. :evil: 

Happy New Year!


----------

